# new here,,,,,



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

new to a site like this,,,, thought id give it a try and look forward to meeting u all,,

sending good chakra your way


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 27, 2013)

I would like to welcome you to riu  enjoy yourself and best wishes .


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

welcome to riu


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

wiggle wiggle hehe

welcome to riu! 

im lime nice to meet you make yourself at home


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

thank you all,,,,


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

wiggle wiggle,,,,is that slang??


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

its cause your tits are huge


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 27, 2013)

Howdy Gal!! Welcome. Don't let the plebes run ya off, hang out a while. Lots of great folks here.

(Down Sunni, DOWN!) LIME, stay outta my kool-aid.


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

i am confused,,,,,,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2013)

They are just flirting playfully.

RIU is a great site.


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

ok thank u,,,,,,,


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

here i am,,,,,, but just blocked out face for safety,,,,hope there r others my age on here and am not too old for u all


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Oct 27, 2013)

lol that was funny


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

i found it rude and negative,,,,, but can only send positive enrgy back there way,,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome dear.
Don't worry about the playful banter - it is all in good fun.
Welcome to our playground - we love to see new faces. 
+


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

mrshousewife said:


> wiggle wiggle,,,,is that slang??


its like a dog that wags its tail.


----------



## mrshousewife (Oct 27, 2013)

i see what is going on here,,,, u pigs!


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

mrshousewife said:


> i see what is going on here,,,, u pigs!


theyre just being playful they dont mean it ina rude or bad way


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 27, 2013)

And I can FLY!!!!!







Still, hang out! Pay no attention to the pig behind the curtain


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

sunni is a female .... see what you started sunni???


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

lime73 said:


> sunni is a female .... see what you started sunni???


i didnt start anything!


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 27, 2013)

She can't help herself, poor soul....................


----------



## moordayne (Oct 27, 2013)

note to self.....no booby talk allowed


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt start anything!





sunni said:


> its cause your tits are huge


oh yah?


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

lime73 said:


> oh yah?


you started it first


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

i just wiggled lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] the welcoming party 


welcome mrs. housewife.


----------



## slowandsteady (Oct 27, 2013)

mrshousewife said:


> i am confused,,,,,,


that just means you'll fit in with the rest of us  oh and welcome please pass to the right.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow. lol 

That just happened.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 27, 2013)

omg lol. she's been a member for about an hour and she already has seven bars of rep lol. 

She's married you perverts


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> [email protected] the welcoming party
> 
> 
> welcome mrs. housewife.


Beats the hell out of the Jehovahs Witnesses
(Sorry if I offended any pot growing JW's)


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> omg lol. she's been a member for about an hour and she already has seven bars of rep lol.
> 
> She's married you perverts


Now I'M cornfused! (And just a bit more than a little jealous!! Crafty wench!!)


----------



## lime73 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jack Harer said:


> LIME, stay outta my kool-aid.


fine i go find a coconut now...lol

[video=youtube;5LxC3M-Yngs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5LxC3M-Yngs[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> omg lol. she's been a member for about an hour and she already has seven bars of rep lol.
> She's married you perverts


Guilty - I gave her a quick little right cross Rep bitch slap.



Jack Harer said:


> Now I'M cornfused! (And just a bit more than a little jealous!! Crafty wench!!)


And you're next !


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanx, I needed that!


----------



## screamogiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome! I'm new here myself but thought I'd say hi. Us ladies gotta watch out for each other..lol


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 28, 2013)

screamogiraffe said:


> Welcome! I'm new here myself but thought I'd say hi. Us ladies gotta watch out for each other..lol


And a hearty welcome aboard to you, too. NO worries about that! _We're_ watching you!! (PLZ post more pics!! LOL)


----------



## Foothills (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome to RIU. Glad to have you with us. Hang with us awhile. Lots of good people here !! (sunni included) lol


----------



## screamogiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

Haha shame on you Jack... I might be wrong, but I'm hoping the pics I'm thinking of aren't the ones you want to see. .lmao!!


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh I'm sure they probably are!! He He He! (JK) Hey, I'm a friggin' rabbit fer cryin' out loud!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

I think we scared the op off. lol


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 28, 2013)

Awww.......I hope not. She _might_ think we're all a bunch of wired up degenerates. I am _NOT wired up!_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2013)

Jack Harer said:


> Awww.......I hope not. She _might_ think we're all a bunch of wired up degenerates. I am _NOT wired up!_


One I am, One I ain't.
Take a stab at it.


----------



## angelinasofia (Oct 29, 2013)

I am a highly satisfied patient.The doctor and the staff here were polite and nice. Would come back here again. You can book an online appointment with Dr. Marjorie Baptiste DMD,NY.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I think we scared the op off. lol


probably


----------



## Popcorn900 (Oct 29, 2013)

^She'll be back.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess she won't be back lol.


----------



## Native Humboldt (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello I'm new to RIU also. Just getting the feel for this group been looking at forums for years. Maybe I'll see you around here. Have a great day!


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome...But be warned, this place is evidently NOT for the weak of heart!!! LOL! Looking forward to learning with you and sharing info with ya.


----------



## mrshousewife (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope u all can behave yourselves this time and act your ages,,,,,,,, xx ive put back up my picture and im hoping for matureness if ud like me to stay


----------



## mrshousewife (Nov 25, 2013)

ok,,,,,, new to this been awhile,,,,, someone help me here my picture cut out my head,,,,, how do i adjust like on facebook thanks xx,,


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

mrshousewife said:


> ok,,,,,, new to this been awhile,,,,, someone help me here my picture cut out my head,,,,, how do i adjust like on facebook thanks xx,,


you have to do that on another site not on here, listen youre joining a forum full of males, theyre gunna probably hit on you but its all in good fun, you dont need to get upset, if you dont like it simply tell them to but dont post photos of your giant boobs either or else youre slightly asking for it 

good luck to you mrshousewife i wish you all the best!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2013)

mrshousewife said:


> I hope u all can behave yourselves this time and act your ages,,,,,,,, xx ive put back up my picture and im hoping for matureness if ud like me to stay


There is a bit of testosterone hanging out here.
Most are harmless though.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There is a bit of testosterone hanging out here.
> Most are harmless though.


its the Viagra. it'll be wearing off soon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> its the Viagra. it'll be wearing off soon


Has it been 4 hours already ?


----------



## mrshousewife (Nov 26, 2013)

sunni how whate site do i use to adjust it,,,,,,? and i will ignore the rude comment if u help me,,,


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 27, 2013)

Look like I missed the fun here. Oh well, story f my life. lol. People here based on my experience are nice MrsHousewife. Also new here and so far enjoying the site with lots of threads to read and info to feed my growing desires.


----------

